# My Year



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey!
I'm gonna try and post my day-by-day thing on here! I'm gonna try and keep it going until the end of the year or more! (I hope anyway!).
Please read 'em. They're fun to read...hehheh.
Friday-March the 7th:

Wake up at quarter past 8. Still wheezing deeply, no good. Say good-bye to mum as she heads out for work. Say good-bye to dad as he goes to work as well. My 6th day of being sick, how fun! Not.
Say hello to my dog Tommy and the chooks. Pat my guinea pig, Gabby and have a chat to her. 
My sister's watching last night's LOST, which I had already seen, but watched it with her anyway. Before I did that I had to take my "Special" puffer for my infection.  . 
After LOST finishes go to kitchen, take my tablet, eat chocolate hot cross buns for breakki. Mmm, with chocolate chips and melted butter. (that's why they're called CHOCOLATE, because they are PACKED with choc chips, mmmm  !).
Go on the computer while eating, play on Howrse, PM friends, go on this forum, muck around. 
Better get ready. I get dressed, brush teeth etc. Opps! I had a shower first. Blow dry hair with my NEW (kinda, got it for my birthday November last year.) pink hair dryer. Don't bother to put it back. 
Go back on computer, my sister's friend comes over. We watch Monday's ep of Supernatural (again!). Was gonna read Girlfriend! but couldn't concentrate, the show and Dean are to hot to resist. Went back on computer, eat lollies. Had my pill and lunch. Did more work on my entery for the Girlfriend office works competition. Went on computer. Watched Surf's up. Had pill, then afternoon tea. Went and watched the Geelong Cats practice match against the (no-goo-will-never-win-a-game-this-year-ever!) tigers. We won, of course, no doubt, we are the premiership team for goodness sake. Of course we won! :lol: 
Went home, my sister took more then 250 pics in 3 quarters! Pfft. We seriously need to think about getting her those crazy pills..... :lol: .
Have my tablet (I have to have four a day  ). Have tea. Watch the Young and The Restless. Watch Love Actually (apart from the rude bits! :shock: :shock: :shock: !!!). :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Go to bed at 10-10:20pm.
Don't get to sleep until after 11pm.





SO, you like or not?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry Guys! I'll Start again.

Today:

School, School and school! 3 Boys asked me out, no thank you. I go to school to learn and hang out with mates, not kiss and tell. Get home, clean and do me chores, nana and pa are coming over before we go to Warmabool for Easter,


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't get me wrong but it looks like there is a gap of a week between your first post and the last one you posted in this thread :wink:


----------

